# QT Plants-Marimo Moss Ball



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I got a new Marimo Moss Ball yesterday and brought it home. I know you're supposed to QT them for 2 weeks. I changed the water it was in, and just put it back in it's original cup and set it next to my tank.

1. What should I be looking for so I know NOT to put it in my tank?
2. What are signs that I can put it in my tank
3. Do they need any special care?

Thanks
Lizzy


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Check for snails or snail eggs and change the water once a day and give it a squeeze to get all the dirt out then roll it around in the palm of your hand and put it back in the water. No special care but I would put it somewhere it can get some light while you QT it. Wait a couple of weeks and drop it in your tank.


----------



## jake1515 (Feb 15, 2012)

I feel silly now. I just got a moss ball and had no idea I need to QT (stands for quarentine?). What will that mean potentially for my tank?


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

jake1515 said:


> I feel silly now. I just got a moss ball and had no idea I need to QT (stands for quarentine?). What will that mean potentially for my tank?


It just means that if the moss ball has pests attatched to it, you potentially introduce it to a tank that didn't have it. If you already put it in your tank then the deed is done, if nothing new is showing up then you got a little lucky


----------



## zzrguy (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my at Petsmart it came in it own little cup. They sit in that cup for weeks before you get them so I would reasonable think it came to you QT'ed.

If it came out of a tank I'd worry.


----------

